# Painting question



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I got one here for you so-called experts *cough Bob, Wes cough*...

So I found a matchbox cement truck with a perfect mixing drum and assembly to mount to a US-1 dumptruck, which with a few small mods fits perfect. But its solid white and its that plastic thats kind of waxy and flexible--polypropelene, I think?

What kind of paint works on this plastic? Generally I think its pretty tough to get paint to adhere to this, wonder if Krylon Fusion would work. Any experience with this? Thanks!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

They used to make a Vinyl Color spray paint for interiors.
You could paint the color of your vinyl bench seat another color, many colors to choose from.
It was flexible, and would probably work on this kind of plastic,
but, I haven't seen vinyl coloring for years.

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm. I think I've seen cans of this stuff Rich mentions at my local Napa store.. I know the cement mixer of which you speak, and they aren't of the 1.00 variety.. Good luck getting it painted!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Good tip, Rich. Hadnt thought of that. 

SCM--actually this mixer IS of the $1.00 variety. I know the one youre thinking of, but here's a pic of one like Im using:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Loose-Matchbox-...cles?hash=item3a4ed98dab&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14

Its yet another MB part that with minimal mods fits a Tyco body like it was made for it.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> I got one here for you so-called experts *cough Bob, Wes cough*...
> 
> So I found a matchbox cement truck with a perfect mixing drum and assembly to mount to a US-1 dumptruck, which with a few small mods fits perfect. But its solid white and its that plastic thats kind of waxy and flexible--polypropelene, I think?
> 
> What kind of paint works on this plastic? Generally I think its pretty tough to get paint to adhere to this, wonder if Krylon Fusion would work. Any experience with this? Thanks!


I never tried it. If its the waxy kind then i would try and use krylon primer bomb can and spray light coat, let it dry and do it again then any krylon paint but not fusion kind - seems like i have a bad luck with it lately. I used walmart cheap brand, krylon, testor bomb cans.

What color do you want on that mixer? 

Good Luck!! 
Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Grunger, Duplicolor also makes a plastic "Adhesion Promoter", comes is a spray can. It goes on clear, then spray your paint on. I'm sure the concrete will soon wear off any paint though,lol...RM
P.S. The best assurance is to scuff up the area to be painted if possible. The hairline scratches give the paint something to bite to...Lacquer base paints seem to work better also as they tend to melt into the plastic for a good hold.
These are only suggestions!!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Good tips and Hilltop Im def gonna look into that one. Part of the problem with these platics is theyre kind of 'gummy' and dont really scuff well. But I might have a trick for that up my sleeve.

Wes, Ive got a couple ideas on the drum and gantry. The cab of the rig is kind of a pale yellow, Im thinking red for the drum and either more black or some kind of grey for the gantry assembly. In the process I did some mods to the rear part of the truck, since its based on a tyco dump truck. I cut away the rear fenders some and painted all the 'excess' stuff flat black. Ill post pics later, it'll make more sense then.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Since it's white, you could also dye it just about any color you want.

Rich


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

How about paints for lexan bodies that the RC guys or slot guys use? 
It is meant to remain flexible and not chip out when the plastic bends. :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I considered the dye solution, Rich but this plastic seems like it would distort real easily.

And Joez, I think the flexibility is less of a problem than adhesion. Like I said, this stuff is kind of gummy, waxy, and very smooth. Not the kind of thing thats easily prepped.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

As promised, here are some pics of the work in progress: 

First off, with the mixing assembly that I want to paint:










And with an alternate piece off of a MB peterbilt. The colors are right, but the detail is nowhere near as intricate, the dimensions are way off, and it'll be a lot harder to adapt:










I cut down and notched the dump bed to fit the mixing assembly. This is a VERY easy conversion to do, the only mod to the mixing piece is to shave the front tab even with the front of the modified tilt bed:










And here's a closeup of what I did to mod the rear section of the truck, eliminating the separate wheel arches, and I also painted the sides of the wieght black to blend in:










Its a LOT more realistic this way, I have pics in the members customs of my tanker done the same way, and with the chrome parts all installed.


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Can you try dabbing a little solvent in a place that won't be seen, like the underside? If it attacks the plastic, you should get adhesion with paint containing that solvent. If it is polypropylene, acetone or other ketone based paint may not work, as polypropylene has pretty good resistance to ketones, and a paint with xylene or toluene as the solvent would be a better choice.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

wonder what paint would use those solvents though...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*flat paint base might work well...*

The "Adhesion Promoter" that Hilltop talks about sounds like a winner to me. I have used that to paint plastic front Bumpers on several 1/1 Honda Elements with great sucess in the past.

Another idea is to use a flat paint as a base coat. Heck flat paint sticks to everything. Just try painting flat on a scrap HW or Matchbox plastic piece...I bet this works. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Also Testors Zinc Chromate yellow has the fast dry properties & it is a light color that is prefered for a base coat, covers well. I'd give it a shot if you have an airbrush available.

Bob...these are only suggestions too ( LOL )...zilla


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Duplicolor general purpose enamel is about 20% toluene. Not sure if that is the Duplicolor product line people use here.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You can always try it and see. Unless you think it would melt in PineSol like an AlkaSeltzer.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey, you could make a resin of the mixer and paint it!!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rich = Mr. Howell the Millionair castaway...here on Gilligans Island*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey, you could make a resin of the mixer and paint it!!!!!


That would be the best solution but, how many mixers does a guy need? Hey this is the benifits of making your own molds because, HW plastic parts are hard to paint up but, when casted they paint up very well and can be sanded into shape to fit easily also.

Bob...scoops, engines, etc all paint up well if casted...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey, you could make a resin of the mixer and paint it!!!!!


Im actually considering that. I figure if I cast up the mixer parts, and the modified dump bed as well as teh tanker I could easily hawk these on the 'Bay since it would be an idiot simple conversion for existing dump trucks.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Give "Marhyde" a shot Jeeper.

Unless yer gonna start cranking them out en masse.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

The tabletop-wargaming guys have had the flex and slick-surface problems with soft plastic figures for years. One of the ways they solve it is:

1. Get all the factory mold-release off the piece, as well as any oil, etc. from handling, by washing the piece in vinegar (acetic acid) or mildly hot water and dish-detergent (or both), scrubbing with a toothbrush. Rinse, and don't handle it with bare fingers until it's painted.

2. Prime the piece with a paint that dries *flexible*. Interior spray paint from the auto store is made for doing the vinyl interiors of cars, as was pointed out earlier, and seems to work well. Let it dry until there is no trace of odor.

3. If you want a different color, spray or brush over the priming coat with a paint that dries *flexible*, like artist's acrylic or hobby acrylic paint.

4. If you need a gloss or dull coat on top of that, again go with acrylics or other flexible paint. 

5. Let it dry thoroughly. Acrylics can get quite tough, but it takes a while.

Never, at any stage, use standard enamel, lacquer, or other paint that dries to a crisp, rigid surface - it will pop off easily when hit or scratched.

Point #1 is the easiest to forget, and is probably the most important for a model like yours that isn't likely to be flexed much.

Good luck.:wave:

-- D


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Give "Marhyde" a shot Jeeper.
> 
> Unless yer gonna start cranking them out en masse.


never heard of it, Bill. Whats that? where do you get it? what does it do?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Flexible paint in bomb cans for vinyl automotive interiors. You can also get it in pints -n- quarts for big jobs.

I've had good sucess with it over the years.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. This project is having to wait til things warm up tho, its been chilly and damp here all week. Not the best painting weather!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*That is no excuse...Buhahaahhahahhahhaahaha*



grungerockjeepe said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, guys. This project is having to wait til things warm up tho, its been chilly and damp here all week. Not the best painting weather!


If you were a true die hard like me  you would get a garage heater (I'm assuming you paint in your garage) and tough it out. 

Now start painting :lol: Don't call me U-gene either...just kidding the weather here has been sucky for painting lately also along with high gusty winds that make it suck even more for pHSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHting. 

Bob...real men can paint during a Blizzard...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I actually have an apartment, Bob. So I go out on my deck for the PSSHHHHTTTT action.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

There's always the exhaust fan in the bathroom. :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ha! Dude, that thing has been subjected to enough horrors!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Ha! Dude, that thing has been subjected to enough horrors!


hhahahahahahhahahha Pftttttttttttttttttttttttttt :freak: :lol:


----------

